# Best way to tie into a hook on a crane



## sstree (Aug 16, 2013)

I have done crane tree removals before, but i am doing some large limb trimming and need a crane because the limbs are right over the house. On removals, I just hook my lanyard into the crane hook, and get taken up into the tree and set my spikes in and put my flipline around the tree. Since I can't gaff the tree and it is only trimmimg, how should I tie into thecrane? The operator said something about me repelling down after I rigged the limb, but still being attached? I don't know but I have a handled ascender, figure 8 descender, a wire core flipline, a lanyard, and 150 ft of climbing rope. So I was thinking my climbing rope through the hook, me attached by my ascender and just have my descender ready? With my lanyard also through the hook on my top d rings for a second attachment point? I really need help guys I don't want to look like I don't know what I'm doing in front of both operator and customer


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 16, 2013)

Clevis and masterlink on the load line above the ball.


----------



## sstree (Aug 16, 2013)

Blakesmaster said:


> Clevis and masterlink on the load line above the ball.



With my rope tied off to it and my ascender?


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Aug 16, 2013)

I run a clevis and pulley above the ball, then just go ddrt off of your climb line. Jeff


----------



## sstree (Aug 16, 2013)

TheJollyLogger said:


> I run a clevis and pulley above the ball, then just go ddrt off of your climb line. Jeff



sounds stupid but i always use srt can this be used?


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 16, 2013)

I guess, kinda silly if you ask me but a rope wrench should work if you're dead set on srt.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 16, 2013)

But I also think it's kinda silly to rent a crane for trim work so what do I know?


----------



## sstree (Aug 16, 2013)

Blakesmaster said:


> But I also think it's kinda silly to rent a crane for trim work so what do I know?



1. Im not paying for it.
2. the limbs are like 3 ft over the house what would you do?


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 16, 2013)

sstree said:


> 1. Im not paying for it.
> 2. the limbs are like 3 ft over the house what would you do?



Rig 'em...like a bawss. It's called tree work.


----------



## sstree (Aug 16, 2013)

Blakesmaster said:


> Rig 'em...like a bawss. It's called tree work.



i hear ya. just feel more comfortable this way


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Aug 16, 2013)

Just a few thoughts...
1. If they're only 3' off the roof, why not just get on the roof and piece em out?
2. You climb srt with just a hand ascender and an eight? No friction hitch?
3. Your main concern seems to be not looking dumb in front of the customer or operator, that's ego, and ego makes for accidents.
Just trying to help, but new techniques are best watched before tried, and then low and slow, and it doesn't sound like you'll have the chance for either. Jeff


----------



## sstree (Aug 16, 2013)

TheJollyLogger said:


> Just a few thoughts...
> 1. If they're only 3' off the roof, why not just get on the roof and piece em out?
> 2. You climb srt with just a hand ascender and an eight? No friction hitch?
> 3. Your main concern seems to be not looking dumb in front of the customer or operator, that's ego, and ego makes for accidents.
> Just trying to help, but new techniques are best watched before tried, and then low and slow, and it doesn't sound like you'll have the chance for either. Jeff



I use a backup rope grab on top of the handled ascender and footlock technique. Is that bad? This is why im in arborist 101.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Aug 16, 2013)

As long as your rope grab is attached to your saddle, it works, just a little clunky, and it doesn't seem like it allows for descent.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 16, 2013)

opcorn:

Jeff


----------



## 7.3 rocket (Aug 16, 2013)

Put a clevis above the ball on the load line and tighten it down good. Run your climbing line through that.

DDRT with a normal friction hitch like a Blakes and you'll be just fine.

He'll set you right where you need to be to set the straps you walk in on the limb get yourself comfy, buck strap in, pull your line off the crane, tie into the tree, cut.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Aug 16, 2013)

jefflovstrom said:


> opcorn:
> 
> Jeff



You keep eatin' all that popcorn and you're gonna have to start climbin on a 5/8's, just sayin....


----------



## T-rain (Aug 16, 2013)

TheJollyLogger said:


> You keep eatin' all that popcorn and you're gonna have to start climbin on a 5/8's, just sayin....



Thats a pretty good joke! not because its jeff, but just because its funny. I'm going to have to use that on a fellow climber next time I see him eat a candy bar, if you don't mind! haha


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 16, 2013)

sstree said:


> i hear ya. just feel more comfortable this way



How can you feel more comfortable that way if you ask this question?
Jeff :msp_scared:



sstree said:


> I really need help guys I don't want to look like I don't know what I'm doing in front of both operator and customer



opcorn:
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 16, 2013)

TheJollyLogger said:


> You keep eatin' all that popcorn and you're gonna have to start climbin on a 5/8's, just sayin....



LOL,,HA HA,,
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 16, 2013)

T-rain said:


> Thats a pretty good joke! not because its jeff, but just because its funny. I'm going to have to use that on a fellow climber next time I see him eat a candy bar, if you don't mind! haha



Get him a 'Jolly Logger' bar,,,mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Jeff :msp_scared:


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Aug 17, 2013)

Callin a timeout, ss pm'd me, we're gonna get him sorted out, popcorn's on me. Jeff


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Aug 17, 2013)

jefflovstrom said:


> Get him a 'Jolly Logger' bar,,,mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> Jeff :msp_scared:



Wade said you were even skeerier in person.... :msp_scared:


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 17, 2013)

TheJollyLogger said:


> Callin a timeout, ss pm'd me, we're gonna get him sorted out, popcorn's on me. Jeff



Butter?
Jeff,,


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 17, 2013)

TheJollyLogger said:


> Wade said you were even skeerier in person.... :msp_scared:



I doubt Wade is scared of anything,,,huge tough hands!
Besides,, I shaved!
Jeff


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Aug 17, 2013)

jefflovstrom said:


> Butter?
> Jeff,,



All right, but try finding an srt rig that will fit a 3/4 line....


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 17, 2013)

TheJollyLogger said:


> All right, but try finding an srt rig that will fit a 3/4 line....




Why would I try? 
I know what I am doing.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 17, 2013)

TheJollyLogger said:


> All right, but try finding an srt rig that will fit a 3/4 line....



You are lucky it is Friday and I am allowed to stay up late.
Jeff :msp_wink:


----------



## Zale (Aug 17, 2013)

How much crane work have you done?


----------



## Carburetorless (Aug 18, 2013)

Set your climb line high in the tree, attach your porta-wrap to the base of tree, climb up, set your block, run rigging rope through PW and block, make sure groundi is squared away, make face cut on limb, attach rigging rope to limb and a control line if needed, make sure groundi is ready again and control line man as well if needed, make back cut and watch as groundi lowers limb to ground, tell groundi to untie rigging rope from limb(and put a slip knot in it so it doesn't run through the block), tell groundi to drag limb, recover block, climb to next limb and repeat.

No crane needed, and you'll probably have most of it done in the time it would take to set up a crane.

Oh and never use butter on your climbing gear.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 18, 2013)

Carburetorless said:


> Set your climb line high in the tree, attach your porta-wrap to the base of tree, climb up, set your block, run rigging rope through PW and block, make sure groundi is squared away, make face cut on limb, attach rigging rope to limb and a control line if needed, make sure groundi is ready again and control line man as well if needed, make back cut and watch as groundi lowers limb to ground, tell groundi to untie rigging rope from limb(and put a slip knot in it so it doesn't run through the block), tell groundi to drag limb, recover block, climb to next limb and repeat.
> 
> No crane needed, and you'll probably have most of it done in the time it would take to set up a crane.
> 
> Oh and never use butter on your climbing gear.



Clueless,,,
Jeff


----------



## Carburetorless (Aug 18, 2013)

jefflovstrom said:


> Clueless,,,
> Jeff



Jeff(a.k.a. Butter Boy)


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 18, 2013)

Carburetorless said:


> Jeff(a.k.a. Butter Boy)



At least I know how how to do the job and not give stupid,'clueless' advice.
Jeff


----------



## Carburetorless (Aug 19, 2013)

jefflovstrom said:


> At least I know how how to do the job and not give stupid,'clueless' advice.
> Jeff



YOu didn't give any advice other than Butter. Butter Boy


----------



## RVALUE (Aug 19, 2013)

sstree said:


> 1. Im not paying for it.
> 2. the limbs are like 3 ft over the house what would you do?



Stand on the roof?


Now I see this option has been covered extensively....

Tarry on.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 19, 2013)

Carburetorless said:


> YOu didn't give any advice other than Butter. Butter Boy



Hey Clueless,,,, there is ANSI,, 
To the OP,, the best way to tie in on a crane is the right way.
This has been discussed to death.
Jeff


----------



## ATH (Aug 19, 2013)

TheJollyLogger said:


> All right, but try finding an srt rig that will fit a 3/4 line....



3/4" climbing line???

if so, why?

is he bidding on a crane job but not leaving enough margin to afford a correct rope for $120?


----------



## Carburetorless (Aug 21, 2013)

jefflovstrom said:


> Hey Clueless,,,, there is ANSI,,
> To the OP,, the best way to tie in on a crane is the right way.
> This has been discussed to death.
> Jeff



The point was He-Don't-Need-No-Crane-On-Dat-Job :bang:


----------

